# Cigar related injuries and accidents (humor and warnings)



## snagstangl (Aug 21, 2010)

I was standing out side a gunshow waiting for my inlaws to get there and decided to spark up a alec bradly supervisors selection petite corona. It started out alright while lighting with my single flame torch lighter but at some point i thought that leaning my head over it would help to ignite . About that time i felt a quick whoosh and then my eye lashes on my left eye felt funny. Turns out i moved my cigar but kept the lighter in the same place so i could aim the flame in the direction of my eye. Im glad i had glasses on and escaped with only singed eye lashes. So tell me about other cigar related injuries or accidents, burnt thumbs to car accidents so i can feel better about my self.:doh:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

I put a lighter that wouldn't light to close to my ear once. See it had no sight window so i figured i would push just hard enough to hear if it had any gas in it. Well i pushed to hard click it lit and burned my ear. Now is that dumb or what.:doh:


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I put a lighter that wouldn't light to close to my ear once. See it had no sight window so i figured i would push just hard enough to hear if it had any gas in it. Well i pushed to hard click it lit and burned my ear. Now is that dumb or what.:doh:


I did the same thing to my finger, I was outside and couldn't tell if it was lit. It was! lol


----------



## boxer757 (Apr 18, 2007)

I had spent all day working on this little house in Louisiana, fixing it it up for my sister. Come sundown, I sat on the porch swing and lit up a 5 Vegas Gold #1. Well, when night came a swarm of junebugs descended upon the house. I'm talking a swarm of biblical proportions here, it was ridiculous. Well, I figure they are attracted to the lights coming through the windows, so I will walk out in the front yard a ways to where it is dark. I'm out there puffing away on my cigar, and sure enough the junebug level has become much more bearable. I knock the ash off my stogie, stick it in my mouth and reach into my pocket to get my buzzing cell phone. Just then, a junebug kamikazes directly into my eye. I guess he was attracted to the light from the end of the cigar (it was pitch black out there). I automatically throw my hand up toward my face to try and brush the foreign object away. In the process I knock the cigar in my mouth upwards, planting the red-hot cherry right into my brow. I managed to salvage the cigar and finished smoking it. Went back inside and saw that I had burned a nice quarter inch off the inside of my eyebrow. It burned pretty good for the rest of the night but grew back eventually. My buddies got a kick out of it when I had to explain what happened. I'm just glad the cigar hit my eyebrow and not my eye.

Also, I may or may not have had one too many and burned the palm of my hand with a Xikar Executive torch lighter because I was holding it upside-down trying to relight a cigar...
:doh:


----------



## snagstangl (Aug 21, 2010)

I dont feel so bad now, thanks for the replies, please keep the stories comming:biggrin1:. The I was thinking you were going to have a june bug on your cigar in which case i probably would have puked. I hate those little bastards.


----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

A malfunctioning lighter will ALWAYS ignite when pointed at the users body, face or hair!


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

gjcab09 said:


> A malfunctioning lighter will ALWAYS ignite when pointed at the users body, face or hair!


This is so true!

Also do you think that maybe there were like 5 junebugs and they scared you off into the woods! lol. That story is a freakin riot!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Thought my lighter was out till I torched my finger on it 

Went to light my cigar and missed, thankfully I was wearing glasses or it could have been bad!

First time I smoked two cigars I got so lightheaded I had to jump in my coworkers pool with all my clothes on.


----------



## ignite223 (Jan 11, 2009)

I bought a new torch lighter recently and offered it to my cousin to relight his cigar. He wasn't sure how to light it, but rather than ask me how it works, he turned around while he figured it out. A few seconds later his wife, who was standing next to him started screaming and threw her beer on him. He had pushed the ignition button while holding it upside down and caught his pants and shirt on fire. It was scary and funny all at once. He was ok but his cigar was lost when the fire was extiguished with the beer bath.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

ignite223 said:


> I bought a new torch lighter recently and offered it to my cousin to relight his cigar. He wasn't sure how to light it, but rather than ask me how it works, he turned around while he figured it out. A few seconds later his wife, who was standing next to him started screaming and threw her beer on him. He had pushed the ignition button while holding it upside down and caught his pants and shirt on fire. It was scary and funny all at once. He was ok but his cigar was lost when the fire was extiguished with the beer bath.


Does this explain the avatar and your name?
And Ray I wish I could have seen you jump into that pool!


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

I was at Quad State Herf last year talking to a fellow cigar fan. I turned away for a minute and I this guy scream and then spitting all over the place. Turns out, he put the lit end of the cigar in his mouth. I don't know how......but he did. At another herf this year, I was too busy paying attention to lighting my cigar to notice the flying horseshoe that eventually hit me in the leg.


----------



## snagstangl (Aug 21, 2010)

To soon to update my own thread? I just finished walking the dog. Before i started i lit a bahia trinidad to have something to puff on. Got out the back door of my apartment and my dog stopped suddenly to pee so I akwardly stepped over him on to a patch of ice. I felt myself do the arm wave and swinging my torso back and forth to balance myself, you know that instinctual thing you do but have no control over. Wham! onto my back and cigar flies into a puddle. Good thing I wasn't smoking something that cost like 2 or 3 dollars or i would have been pissed. 

Safe to say no driving today with my luck, :z in the first 15 minutes i was up i knocked a plastic container full of cookie sprinkles and a single cookie on the floor and bumped a stack of cd's behind a speaker. Im just going to tie myself down and wait for the day to be over. 

So does god want me to quit smoking or smoke better cigars?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

The name Charlie Brown comes to mind!:biggrin1::doh::biglaugh:


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks (Jan 6, 2011)

Don't lay down while smoking strong cigars in a non ventilated room - I have so many burn scars on my chest it looks like I jumped on a grenade.


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

Well I was sitting at the computer naked........ oops sorry wrong forum LOL


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

jeepthing said:


> Well I was sitting at the computer naked........ oops sorry wrong forum LOL


You mean you burned your ding dong!:biglaugh:


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Dare I ask what the right forum would be? :shocked:


----------



## snagstangl (Aug 21, 2010)

to tony: "Good Grief" 

and to DirtyBlackSocks : If I hear of an indecent Of spontaneous human combustion i will just assume you took a nap with a cigar.

Zfog: the right forum would be a "Comparison of various Cigar shapes and Sizes (what real men have...........in their humidor)" 


Thanks for the stories, I tried to walk the dog again with el mejor espresso with out incedent.


----------



## ignite223 (Jan 11, 2009)

Zfog said:


> Does this explain the avatar and your name?
> And Ray I wish I could have seen you jump into that pool!


I never thought about the avatar.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Burnt the tip of my nose pretty bad, had to scab over to heal, boy did it hurt.


----------



## JTRAYNHAM (Jul 17, 2010)

Have done the upside down torch lighter thing too many times. Also learned you cant walk the dog,text on phone, and smoke cigar at same time! Still got that scar...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

snagstangl said:


> to tony: "Good Grief"
> 
> and to DirtyBlackSocks : If I hear of an indecent Of spontaneous human combustion i will just assume you took a nap with a cigar.
> 
> ...


Great thread a lot of laughs!

:bump2::bump2::bump2::bump2::bump2:


----------



## 96p993 (Dec 30, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I put a lighter that wouldn't light to close to my ear once. See it had no sight window so i figured i would push just hard enough to hear if it had any gas in it. Well i pushed to hard click it lit and burned my ear. Now is that dumb or what.:doh:


Did the same thing but I caught my hair on fire and my hand was engulfed in flames as well...Burning hair really stinks!!

One of those.."man that was really stupid but that was really cool too" moments


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I put a lighter that wouldn't light to close to my ear once. See it had no sight window so i figured i would push just hard enough to hear if it had any gas in it. Well i pushed to hard click it lit and burned my ear. Now is that dumb or what.:doh:


LOL - that's funny - you have to have a great sense of humor to share that one.


----------



## snagstangl (Aug 21, 2010)

96p993 said:


> Did the same thing but I caught my hair on fire and my hand was engulfed in flames as well...Burning hair really stinks!!
> 
> One of those.."man that was really stupid but that was really cool too" moments


Aquanet?? I would hate to catch my hair on fire, I am 29 and dont have much left already, I always say it just migrated down to the rest of my body which doesn't seem to be wholly inaccurate. :yo:


----------



## Trip59 (Aug 9, 2010)

Out at the bar one night...late... was enjoying a cigar quite a bit, I think it was a Diesel, something I routinely smoke to burned fingers. Well, turns out at that point I was more lit than the cigar, it went out with about an inch left. Too late to light another one (near last call and I don't smoke in cars). I decided to just relight and endure a slight decrease in taste. Well, I know no one has seen me, but my beard runs down to my chest. Well it still ran down to my chest, but the hair right under my lip was then textured like, and about the same length as a piece of velcro.

Burned beard hair does NOTHING to help the flavor of a cigar... just in case you were wondering

Trip


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Oldmso54 said:


> LOL - that's funny - you have to have a great sense of humor to share that one.


That was the purpose of the thread it was meant for those with a good sense of humor!:lol:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

snagstangl said:


> Aquanet?? I would hate to catch my hair on fire, I am 29 and dont have much left already, I always say it just migrated down to the rest of my body which doesn't seem to be wholly inaccurate. :yo:


That's part of getting older. It appears that the hair on ones head miraculously continues to disappear. Only to re appear in other parts or the body. To bad we can't transplant it back where it belongs!:lol:


----------



## MrMayorga (Feb 14, 2008)

I burned my lip pretty good doing a shortest nub contest once. Now that hurts! Especially after the blister pops! That sure makes it tough to smoke a gar for the next few days!



TonyBrooklyn said:


> I put a lighter that wouldn't light to close to my ear once. See it had no sight window so i figured i would push just hard enough to hear if it had any gas in it. Well i pushed to hard click it lit and burned my ear. Now is that dumb or what.:doh:


I did the same thing almost. I was new to the jet lighters and was looking through a pile of Chinese junkers at a local fleamarket. Well Being daylight I couldn't tell if the lighter was working or no. So I put my hand about 5 inches above the lighter and clicked it. Oh it was working alright. Put a nice cherry right in the middle of the palm of my hand.



Trip59 said:


> Out at the bar one night...late... was enjoying a cigar quite a bit, I think it was a Diesel, something I routinely smoke to burned fingers. Well, turns out at that point I was more lit than the cigar, it went out with about an inch left. Too late to light another one (near last call and I don't smoke in cars). I decided to just relight and endure a slight decrease in taste. Well, I know no one has seen me, but my beard runs down to my chest. Well it still ran down to my chest, but the hair right under my lip was then textured like, and about the same length as a piece of velcro.
> 
> Burned beard hair does NOTHING to help the flavor of a cigar... just in case you were wondering
> 
> Trip


Ha, Ha, that's how I keep my mustache trimmed!

I burn my hand occasionally when a nub slips out of my hand and dummy me tries catching it before it hits the ground. Oh when will I learn??? At least I know my reflexes are still good!


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

In the summer I smoke next to my pool after taking a swim. I like to play "how long can I get my ash". not a good thing to do shirtless.


----------



## snagstangl (Aug 21, 2010)

CALIFORNIA KID said:


> In the summer I smoke next to my pool after taking a swim. I like to play "how long can I get my ash". not a good thing to do shirtless.


I think some people pay for that, or hot candle wax. DirtyBlackSocks sounds like he might make a habit of this. Warning, laying down and cigars can have some bad consequences.


----------



## 96p993 (Dec 30, 2010)

snagstangl said:


> Aquanet?? I would hate to catch my hair on fire, I am 29 and dont have much left already, I always say it just migrated down to the rest of my body which doesn't seem to be wholly inaccurate. :yo:


Nope no hairspray just a lot of hair...I was blessed with a full head of hair that wont quit, even when burned off!! :smoke2:


----------



## snagstangl (Aug 21, 2010)

Really are we the only members who have had accidents with cigars? Dont be modest everyone else.:hmm:


----------



## orca99usa (May 23, 2008)

I was outside during a cold winter night at work (when they actually let us smoke at work). At the time I carried Miami Suites to work because we usually didn't have a lot of time on break and I didn't like wasting half a premium stick. While smoking the stick I bent my head down to look at something on the ground - burning a nice big hole in a jacket I had worn maybe three times.


----------



## Animal (Sep 27, 2010)

Well, no injury, but I did make a fool of myself.

I was playing darts and having a cigar with some friends at a pub here. I must have been pretty hammered, because I picked up the scoreboard marker and tried to smoke the uncapped end of it. Whiteboard marker ink does not taste like a maduro, in case you were wondering.


----------



## Trip59 (Aug 9, 2010)

Animal said:


> Well, no injury, but I did make a fool of myself.
> 
> I was playing darts and having a cigar with some friends at a pub here. I must have been pretty hammered, because I picked up the scoreboard marker and tried to smoke the uncapped end of it. Whiteboard marker ink does not taste like a maduro, in case you were wondering.


HAHAHA

I smoke when I throw too, I hold the cigar in the same hand as the darts. Was lit one night (both me and the cigar) and I almost threw the stogie. Everyone is waiting for it to happen again, they all got a week or two of jokes out of it...

Trip


----------



## chu2 (Jun 8, 2009)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I put a lighter that wouldn't light to close to my ear once. See it had no sight window so i figured i would push just hard enough to hear if it had any gas in it. Well i pushed to hard click it lit and burned my ear. Now is that dumb or what.:doh:


Been there, done that with a leaky torch ligher that ended up singing my temples with a 2-inch fireball.:hmm:


----------



## Animal (Sep 27, 2010)

Trip59 said:


> HAHAHA
> 
> I smoke when I throw too, I hold the cigar in the same hand as the darts. Was lit one night (both me and the cigar) and I almost threw the stogie. Everyone is waiting for it to happen again, they all got a week or two of jokes out of it...
> 
> Trip


If I threw my cigar I would probably still smoke it.:smoke:


----------



## msblann1960 (Oct 21, 2010)

Well...I haven't been injured or anything...yet.

But the other day, I poured a beer into a pint glass, put the dog on the leash..walked out side and started to light my cigar. 

The dog saw a squirrel and took off like a rocket...jerked the leash of course and beer went all over me. Luckly, the cigar survived the whole ordeal. :lol:

The beer and my shirt however, did not fair as well.


----------



## Animal (Sep 27, 2010)

msblann1960 said:


> Well...I haven't been injured or anything...yet.
> 
> But the other day, I poured a beer into a pint glass, put the dog on the leash..walked out side and started to light my cigar.
> 
> ...


As long as the cigar is ok.....:lol:


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

Pretty off topic but still a good bonehead story... So I had a friend that I knew from college hockey, the guy was a real winner(ie loser). He used to do coke before games and after, whatever. He also had this thing about getting drunk and taking out his 4 fake teeth and hitting on girls, we thought it was pretty funny. Anyway this one night we're throwing back some beers and Lee sure enough pulls out his teeth and starts talking to some girls. He just takes his teeth and drops them in a glass. He talks to them for a few minutes, blah blah blah, strikeout. He comes back to the table and downs his beer. Yeah, you saw this coming too right? He swallowed his false teeth. We laughed and ordered more rounds.


----------



## Trip59 (Aug 9, 2010)

Animal said:


> If I threw my cigar I would probably still smoke it.:smoke:


Only if it stuck in the board... I wouldn't smoke a high end cuban that hit the floor in this place... I'd shed a tear and bury it, but wouldn't bring it anywhere near my face


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

snagstangl said:


> I was standing out side a gunshow waiting for my inlaws to get there and decided to spark up a alec bradly supervisors selection petite corona. It started out alright while lighting with my single flame torch lighter but at some point i thought that leaning my head over it would help to ignite . About that time i felt a quick whoosh and then my eye lashes on my left eye felt funny. Turns out i moved my cigar but kept the lighter in the same place so i could aim the flame in the direction of my eye. Im glad i had glasses on and escaped with only singed eye lashes. So tell me about other cigar related injuries or accidents, burnt thumbs to car accidents so i can feel better about my self.:doh:


No its only you...OK, even if the thread was brand new, everyone would know I wasn't being completely honest on that one.

So, no cigar injuries, but back in high school I was a bit of an idiot (I know, high school guy, idiot, I'm being repetitious  ). I smoked cigarettes and always had about a half dozen bic lighters. I don't know if they are made the same way now, but if you took them partially apart and played with the right parts you could get it to be a lot of fun. It would shoot out a flame that was 5-7" tall (sometimes even taller), fairly thick, and it would also spit a bit. It was quite impressive, though you did sacrifice your lighter to do this as it was never going to work normally again (and it would run out of fluid fairly fast as well). Well, I guess you can see this was probably just asking for trouble.  This one time I did this, and instead of the flame going 5-7" upwards as usual, the flame just exploded outwards. I was a bit stunned, but didn't realize there was actually any damage until I saw my friends faces. Apparently, the ball of flame spread out and then up, right into my face. I lost an eyebrow to that one and trimmed my hair a bit as well.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

Jeff10236 said:


> No its only you...OK, even if the thread was brand new, everyone would know I wasn't being completely honest on that one.
> 
> So, no cigar injuries, but back in high school I was a bit of an idiot (I know, high school guy, idiot, I'm being repetitious  ). I smoked cigarettes and always had about a half dozen bic lighters. I don't know if they are made the same way now, but if you took them partially apart and played with the right parts you could get it to be a lot of fun. It would shoot out a flame that was 5-7" tall (sometimes even taller), fairly thick, and it would also spit a bit. It was quite impressive, though you did sacrifice your lighter to do this as it was never going to work normally again (and it would run out of fluid fairly fast as well). Well, I guess you can see this was probably just asking for trouble. This one time I did this, and instead of the flame going 5-7" upwards as usual, the flame just exploded outwards. I was a bit stunned, but didn't realize there was actually any damage until I saw my friends faces. Apparently, the ball of flame spread out and then up, right into my face. I lost an eyebrow to that one and trimmed my hair a bit as well.


i am unaware of any bics you can do this to, however, when in high school i did the same using cheap dollar general lighters, used to get 20 for $4, but i know what you mean, you take the metal thing off, and then the black thing that adjusts the flame you can just move to high, lift of the gear, and place back on it to make the gear keep going 'up' you can go until it gets so high it wont light, then put it back down just a notch, those little fireballs that come off of it are very dangerous...

i know right out of high school i got an apartment and we partied 24/7, i was always smoking and always drink, and there was not one shirt that i owned that didnt have at least one hole it it from dropping a cigarette on it. lol. i was in my silk boxers one time and dropped..... 'another smoking substance' right in the boxer whole, thank god all that happend was i lost some 'man hair'.

my friend lit his cat on fire once, very interesting story, poor cat. he had bicardi 151 in a glass of ice (if i remember corectly) and a blunt, the cat scared the shit out of him and he dropped both, on accedent, on the cat, i made a sacrifice and poured my beer on the cat so there was no real damage, the cats skin didnt get burned at all, just the hair. and yes, beer will put a fire out, not enough alcohol to make it worse.

heres one unrelated to cigars, but still kinda funny, i was hosting a party and a friend came over that we usually dont invite because he cannot hold is liquor at all, and acts like he is high or something after a couple beers. very weird, anyway, he was still living with his parents and so he always had to lie about were he was, he picked up his phone to call them to give them some bullshit lie about staying at a friends house for the night to study, but he was so gone that he couldnt hold on to the phone, he picked it up, called, and right when his mom answered he dropped the phone in some naked girls hypnotic class, by by cell phone!

and if i ask around to my friends im sure they can remind me of some pretty good stories as well, these are the ones that stick out to me.


----------



## Rosie (Jul 10, 2010)

scottw said:


> I was at Quad State Herf last year talking to a fellow cigar fan. I turned away for a minute and I this guy scream and then spitting all over the place. Turns out, he put the lit end of the cigar in his mouth. I don't know how......but he did.


Heh. I've done this. Too much talking and joking and not paying attention to my smoke. Plus, I believe I may have consumed a copious amount of alcohol. :new_all_coholic::drinking::embarassed:
Cheers,

Rosie


----------



## snagstangl (Aug 21, 2010)

Jeff10236 said:


> No its only you...OK, even if the thread was brand new, everyone would know I wasn't being completely honest on that one.
> 
> So, no cigar injuries, but back in high school I was a bit of an idiot (I know, high school guy, idiot, I'm being repetitious  ). I smoked cigarettes and always had about a half dozen bic lighters. I don't know if they are made the same way now, but if you took them partially apart and played with the right parts you could get it to be a lot of fun. It would shoot out a flame that was 5-7" tall (sometimes even taller), fairly thick, and it would also spit a bit. It was quite impressive, though you did sacrifice your lighter to do this as it was never going to work normally again (and it would run out of fluid fairly fast as well). Well, I guess you can see this was probably just asking for trouble. This one time I did this, and instead of the flame going 5-7" upwards as usual, the flame just exploded outwards. I was a bit stunned, but didn't realize there was actually any damage until I saw my friends faces. Apparently, the ball of flame spread out and then up, right into my face. I lost an eyebrow to that one and trimmed my hair a bit as well.


i remeber i was younger i did that with one of my grandma's lighters, she almost lit her hair do when she light her Alpine menthol.


----------



## snagstangl (Aug 21, 2010)

I want to thank everyone for contributing so far, THANK YOU:rockon:. I kinda fell off the map for a few days cause my mediacom modem crapped out but im ready go again so i can laugh at the stories so far.


----------



## dragonhead08 (Feb 3, 2011)

Not exactly sure what I was thinking but after getting my Colibri slyce cutter i was fiddling with it with while I was smoking and felt a nick on one of my fingers, nothing major happened, but lets just say I dont play with my cutters anymore


----------



## snagstangl (Aug 21, 2010)

I dont know how i forgot this story but it just came to mind, it was one of my earliest memories that is cigar related. When i was in high school my friends and I had my older sister pick us up some cigars, keep in mind I liked swisher sweets at the time. Well they had nice cellophane on them that just said "Honduran" and nothing else. My friend and I bite the ends off and light them up with a bic. My friend was a smoker but also had a decent case of asthma. Well he gets the bright idea that he wants a nicotine buzz so he is going to inhale the cigar. Im guessing it was a Churchill size. 

Well he does this once and takes a really long drag like smoking a cigarette. Proceeds to cause himself to have an asthma attack and a bout 30 seconds later he is on his hands and knees wheezing and trying to catch his breath. Of course his inhailer was at home. So we thought for a few minutes that we would have to call 911 because he just wasnt catching his breath, finally after about ten long minutes it passed. He didnt inhale cigars after that. But he did however go onto eat a half a teaspoon of xxx hot horseradish and cause himself another asthma attack later that year. He is a bit of a slow learner i guess.


----------



## MoreBeer (Feb 13, 2010)

Well, this is why I'm in such a $hitty mood.....2 days ago was going to my shed in the yard (for a smoke) and fell on ice which built up on the ramp. Twisted one of my arthritis laden knees so badly wound up in the hospital yesterday for x-rays. (No kidding)

I've just been popping vicodin's, not sleeping and still waiting for the doctor to call back with the results and probably an Rx for an MRI.


----------



## Breakaway500 (May 7, 2010)

Smoking related...when I was just a wee teen...I emptied the gunpowder from about four 12 gauge shells into Moms ash tray and forgot all about it...till about an hr. later when Mom screams from the kitchen..It didn't explode,but it sure made quite the mushroom cloud of smoke and flame from a combination of cigarette ash and gunpowder when Moms cigarette ignited it. What a smell! Sorry Mom..
We use to use just the primer/shell to power our homemede zip guns.


----------



## Bad Finger (Jan 5, 2011)

Yesterday I was driving around while having a stick, when I got the great idea to push my glasses up while forgetting I had the cigar in my mouth. 

Needless to say, I have a red dot on my palm right now.


----------



## snagstangl (Aug 21, 2010)

MoreBeer said:


> Well, this is why I'm in such a $hitty mood.....2 days ago was going to my shed in the yard (for a smoke) and fell on ice which built up on the ramp. Twisted one of my arthritis laden knees so badly wound up in the hospital yesterday for x-rays. (No kidding)
> 
> I've just been popping vicodin's, not sleeping and still waiting for the doctor to call back with the results and probably an Rx for an MRI.


Sorry to hear about your knee, i hear castor oil helps with that sometimes, put it on the knee. Hope you get to feeling better.


----------



## Firemansluggo (Jan 9, 2011)

Not cigar, but lighter related..... When I finish a bottle of booze I sometimes cap it off, hold it under hot water then take the cap off and light it. You get a nice blue cone out of it then a blue flame that works it's way down the bottle. One time I did it, a friend kept telling me how dangerous it was. I ensured her that since I've been a fireman for over 20 years I know what I was doing. (bad advertising as it turned out!) So I go to light the bottle and the BIC I was provided barely had a flame. It kept going out when I got close to the bottle. So in my less than sober state I decided to light it over the bottle top. Remember that nice blue flame I was talking about? Well it traveled right up the inside of my palm/fingers all around the BIC I was holding. I spent the rest of the night explaining that it didn't hurt at all even though I was holding my drink in the other hand!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Don't let that one get around the firehouse!:frusty:


----------



## snagstangl (Aug 21, 2010)

Does smoking a king edward and having the offensive taste stay in my mouth for 3 days qualify as an accident or an injury? I am hoping that with alcohol, food and camaraderie will make for some new stories. Please keep this thread in mind when talking and hanging with your buds tomorrow, second and third hand stories are good as long as they are humorous or can serve as a warning.:beerchug:


----------



## MrMayorga (Feb 14, 2008)

snagstangl said:


> I think some people pay for that, or hot candle wax.


Ummm, Hot candle wax!!!



orca99usa said:


> I was outside during a cold winter night at work (when they actually let us smoke at work). At the time I carried Miami Suites to work because we usually didn't have a lot of time on break and I didn't like wasting half a premium stick. While smoking the stick I bent my head down to look at something on the ground - burning a nice big hole in a jacket I had worn maybe three times.


Ive done that a few times. Also smoking a Churchill in a small truck doesn't work either. So far I have a hole in the chest of my work jacket, a couple of holes in the left sleave, a hole in the sun visor and a pile of ashes down by the door sill. Good thing it's my winter beater!


----------



## snagstangl (Aug 21, 2010)

BUMP. Any superbowl stories or otherwise?


----------



## snagstangl (Aug 21, 2010)

bump,bump,bump:noidea:


----------



## Dr BootyGrabber (Feb 11, 2011)

snagstangl said:


> I was standing out side a gunshow waiting for my inlaws to get there and decided to spark up a alec bradly supervisors selection petite corona. It started out alright while lighting with my single flame torch lighter but at some point i thought that leaning my head over it would help to ignite . About that time i felt a quick whoosh and then my eye lashes on my left eye felt funny. Turns out i moved my cigar but kept the lighter in the same place so i could aim the flame in the direction of my eye. Im glad i had glasses on and escaped with only singed eye lashes. So tell me about other cigar related injuries or accidents, burnt thumbs to car accidents so i can feel better about my self.:doh:


To keep a long story short, I was trying to be the cool guy with the long ashe in the lounge, let it get too long and broke off taking part of the burning embers with it.. I now have a pair of jeans with scorch marks on the crotchal region and they are now for use just around the house


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Dr BootyGrabber said:


> To keep a long story short, I was trying to be the cool guy with the long ashe in the lounge, let it get too long and broke off taking part of the burning embers with it.. I now have a pair of jeans with scorch marks on the crotchal region and they are now for use just around the house


Dr. Bootygrabber -AKA Firecrotch!


----------



## snagstangl (Aug 21, 2010)

Dr BootyGrabber said:


> To keep a long story short, I was trying to be the cool guy with the long ashe in the lounge, let it get too long and broke off taking part of the burning embers with it.. I now have a pair of jeans with scorch marks on the crotchal region and they are now for use just around the house


Do you smoke after sex? Hell you are smoking before, pants cant even contain the fire:flame:. You should wear those pants out to a club and use that line!


----------



## Trip59 (Aug 9, 2010)

snagstangl said:


> Do you smoke after sex? Hell you are smoking before, pants cant even contain the fire:flame:. You should wear those pants out to a club and use that line!


A while back when I was trying to quit cigs, Doc asked me how quitting smoking was going. I told him fine, I only smoke after sex now...

He looked at me straight faced and said "son, slow down and use more lubricant"

Sorry for the digression, couldn't pass a setup like that one


----------



## ktblunden (Oct 7, 2010)

I posted this in my Diesel Shorty thread, but it deserves to be here as well.

I was smoking a Shorty earlier this week and I was holding it between two fingers like a cigarette with the ash pointing straight up. While doing this I was also using my phone with both hands surfing the internet. For whatever reason my fingers relaxed slightly and the cigars slipped through them. Instinctively I tightened my fingers to catch it...right on the cherry. Burned my finger, dumped about an inch of ash in my lap, and dropped the stick on the ground. I still have the blister on the inside of my index finger, but luckily it doesn't hurt anymore. I finished the cigar after I picked it up though.


----------



## snagstangl (Aug 21, 2010)

I saw the other post, im glad you decided to bring it over to this thread. :mullet:


----------



## HWiebe (Jul 13, 2010)

Last night I tried to use my new Lotus Spectre Switchblade cutter. That thing is soo dull and sloppy it has been a challenge to get a clean cut out of it. I tried to make a clean cut on a J Fuego 76 by QUICKLY snapping it shut. I accidentally pinched my right index finger. It hurt like a B!tch!hate my new cutter. The $5 plastic cutter I got from the B&M 6 months ago works way better.


----------



## snagstangl (Aug 21, 2010)

My cheap cutter is starting mangle my cigar caps, so i am injuring cigars, or causing cigar related injuries. I was smoking a Torano Fortress which was pretty good, Decided to take the dog on a walk and while preparing the trusty old poop bag to clean up the mess i managed to burn the bag onto the end of the cigar. Cigar done, at least i was half way through it.


As it warms up, i expect more stories will happen as more smoking happens. Please throw them on here.


----------



## Goodkat (Sep 3, 2010)

The first time I handed my double torch lighter to my dad to use, he held it upside-down and shot both flames right into his palm.


----------



## snagstangl (Aug 21, 2010)

Any new stories to share? I don't have any new ones.


----------



## anonobomber (Aug 29, 2011)

ignite223 said:


> I bought a new torch lighter recently and offered it to my cousin to relight his cigar. He wasn't sure how to light it, but rather than ask me how it works, he turned around while he figured it out. A few seconds later his wife, who was standing next to him started screaming and threw her beer on him. He had pushed the ignition button while holding it upside down and caught his pants and shirt on fire. It was scary and funny all at once. He was ok but his cigar was lost when the fire was extiguished with the beer bath.


Good thing it was beer and not a glass of high-proof spirits or that could have turned out really bad!


----------



## anonobomber (Aug 29, 2011)

snagstangl said:


> My cheap cutter is starting mangle my cigar caps, so i am injuring cigars, or causing cigar related injuries. I was smoking a Torano Fortress which was pretty good, Decided to take the dog on a walk and while preparing the trusty old poop bag to clean up the mess i managed to burn the bag onto the end of the cigar. Cigar done, at least i was half way through it.
> 
> As it warms up, i expect more stories will happen as more smoking happens. Please throw them on here.


I had a cutter that was dulling on me so I took a dremel to it and was able to sharpen it to a razor edge and now it cuts better than when it was new.


----------



## Goodkat (Sep 3, 2010)

My father seems to have trouble figuring out how to orient a lighter. I once gave him a new lighter which he promptly turned upside-down, directing two torch flames into his lower palm.


----------



## rah0785 (Jan 17, 2011)

snagstangl said:


> Any new stories to share? I don't have any new ones.


.....Just noticed your thread. TWO times I can recall, one being just last month, where I put my stick down to do something that required my attention, and I picked my burning stick back up, not giving it the attention it deserved, somehow, someway, the BURN LINE ending up in my mouth for about 1 single second. Saliva full of mushy charcoal and a minor burn on my lip! Instant response was "WHAT THE FU^^!!! :dizzy:


----------



## avrus (Sep 19, 2011)

Had a few too many scotches and went to take another puff on the cigar. Lost my grip and instinctively grabbed it between my two fingers. Unfortunately I grabbed near the end and singed the inside of first two fingers.

Dropped knives and cigars ... just get your body parts out of the way.


----------



## skfr518 (Jul 4, 2011)

Its just a sad story is all. So there I was at the last Washington HERF where a friend/fellow puffer Smokedbacon had brought me a gift. This was a red label Viaje Skull&Bones. I have only seen pictures of these and heard great stories but still haven't found a place to buy any. So he remember from our last HERF and brought one in, classy guy. This was my second cigar for the HERF I decided because I couldn't wait any longer. I had no idea how much it was going to kick my butt, but it did, and quickly. So I laid it to rest on the ashtray while I attempted to recover. I waited a full two hours before finally deciding to re-lite. Before I did I asked the waitress for another glass of water, and upon her return she finally decided it was time to empty the ashtray. I had no idea this was happening behind me, but I turned around to lite it back up, and poof, gone, vanished, no mas cigaro. The boys informed me of the waitresses actions, so I approached her to see if it was salvagable. Negative, in the trash can it was. Needless to say I felt horrible about loosing this precious gift of a cigar that was brought to me. Fail!

PS was very very very good the little bit I had, highly recommend


----------



## Quietville (Sep 12, 2011)

When I was younger I used to steal cigarettes from my mom/grandparents/dad and lighters from the gas station. I used to do the thing where you get a fireball also. Well, my first story is from when I lifted my first entire pack of cigarettes from my dad. I then attempted to smoke the entire thing in one sitting... of course I had all night, so I was in no hurry, but I was certainly never w/o a cigarette. Anyway, I'm on about ciggy number 7 or so and I laid down... not to sleep but for some reason I just couldn't keep my head up any more (maybe the nicotine, idiot) needless to say I fell asleep and was rudely awakened by a burn on my neck right next to my adam's apple. The scar is still there and it hurt for a solid week and took a couple weeks to heal.

Back to lighters...

My friends and I were very bored and very "brilliant". We got the awesome idea to douse a lighter in gas, light it and hit it with a golf club. Imagine where this could go... I was naïve and kind of stupid... and actually I came up with the idea... So I hit it and my legs pretty much instantly catch on fire. I'm glad it was just a fireball because nothing bad happened, but it scared the crap out of me. 

Along the same lines... Where I'm from is in the country and there's a lot of things that are cheaper than near a city. One of those things is propane. My friends and I (again, were very "brilliant") knew of a quarry to pull of this stunt (very similar to the lighter thing... except this one wasn't my idea)... but we wedged a propane tank (the kind that you get for a grill... 5lbs?... the big white ones) in between some rocks and doused it in gas. We lit it and ran to the other side of the quarry... not further than 100 yds... and shot it with a .22. Needless to say, streams of fire gushed out of the tank probably 20 or 30 feet. And it did this for a good long time. 

All of these things are dangerous and I would NOT recommend anyone trying it. If the rubber seal on the tank had broke... I don't even know or wanna think about it.

Wow... I'm so glad I got out of that place and graduated college...


----------



## anonobomber (Aug 29, 2011)

Quietville said:


> When I was younger I used to steal cigarettes from my mom/grandparents/dad and lighters from the gas station. I used to do the thing where you get a fireball also. Well, my first story is from when I lifted my first entire pack of cigarettes from my dad. I then attempted to smoke the entire thing in one sitting... of course I had all night, so I was in no hurry, but I was certainly never w/o a cigarette. Anyway, I'm on about ciggy number 7 or so and I laid down... not to sleep but for some reason I just couldn't keep my head up any more (maybe the nicotine, idiot) needless to say I fell asleep and was rudely awakened by a burn on my neck right next to my adam's apple. The scar is still there and it hurt for a solid week and took a couple weeks to heal.


This reminds me of a teacher I had back in high school who told us how he stole matches and cigarettes from his dad when he was a kid. His dad was onto him and caught him so he got a whole pack of cigarettes and sat him in a chair in the back yard and told him he couldn't leave until he had finished smoking the whole thing. Needless to say he never tried smoking again.

Sort of related: One of the guys I was in that class with saw the teacher up skiing one weekend and he had a beer duct taped to his ski pole.


----------



## Quietville (Sep 12, 2011)

anonobomber said:


> This reminds me of a teacher I had back in high school who told us how he stole matches and cigarettes from his dad when he was a kid. His dad was onto him and caught him so he got a whole pack of cigarettes and sat him in a chair in the back yard and told him he couldn't leave until he had finished smoking the whole thing. Needless to say he never tried smoking again.
> 
> Sort of related: One of the guys I was in that class with saw the teacher up skiing one weekend and he had a beer duct taped to his ski pole.


That would certainly deter me.

My cousin used to steal smokes specifically from my grandpa and my grandpa hated this kid so he put some dummy smokes in his pack and put a small black dot on the filter. What was wrong with the dummy smokes? He put horse hair in them.

Wouldn't that be a lovely smoke?


----------



## anonobomber (Aug 29, 2011)

Quietville said:


> What was wrong with the dummy smokes? He put horse hair in them.


YUCK! There's nothing worse smelling than burning hair. I bet he learned his lesson real quick!


----------



## snagstangl (Aug 21, 2010)

Im willing to venture an actual rotten egg smells worse than burnt hair. Not sure if many people have actually had that experience.


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

click, click... click

why wont this damn lighter work

Is there gas in it?

I wonder if I put it next to my ear if I can hear any gas coming out of it...

click, now it works.

insert 4 letter words here, and a need for a hair cut.

I have only done this once and will never do it again.


----------



## dacken (Aug 23, 2011)

Trip59 said:


> Out at the bar one night...late... was enjoying a cigar quite a bit, I think it was a Diesel, something I routinely smoke to burned fingers. Well, turns out at that point I was more lit than the cigar, it went out with about an inch left. Too late to light another one (near last call and I don't smoke in cars). I decided to just relight and endure a slight decrease in taste. Well, I know no one has seen me, but my beard runs down to my chest. Well it still ran down to my chest, but the hair right under my lip was then textured like, and about the same length as a piece of velcro.
> 
> Burned beard hair does NOTHING to help the flavor of a cigar... just in case you were wondering
> 
> Trip


Wow man that does suck I have almost had the same thing happen to me. I decide at that point not to try and relight the inch and a half that I had left and not burn my goatee anymore then I already did. I got the bottom of my goatee so no skin got involved.


----------



## rejart (Jun 24, 2011)

Closest thing I've had to a cigar related injury was having a smoldering match head fall off and melt the gym shorts I was wearing onto my thigh. The fun part was separating the shorts from my leg.


----------



## snagstangl (Aug 21, 2010)

:bump:


----------



## snagstangl (Aug 21, 2010)

:bump: i'll let it die after this


----------

